# My VXR Burg Edt Detailed



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of pics during the process but this was a big one and I think it turned out great 



























































































Seats were very greasy and in need of a good clean with gliptone and a steam clean, I steam cleaned the whole interior to get rid of any smells etc and to make it fresh and like new again.










Heres the dirt it lifted on the front seat alone










Here the seat is after, much more matte and natural looking










Headling also got steam cleaned and wet vac'd
































































Swirls before










After





































And some after pics, these were taken a week after the detail and just after a wash with my new plate on.


















































































Thanks for looking  Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Excellent work, looks great, well done


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats superb.

I love the Revo 6 spokes, they really suit it....ive never been a fan of the OE wheels on the burgs, the spokes are too thin IMO.


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

very nice mate. as above, wheels suit it nicely. could i ask what wax/sealant you used? struggling to get a finish that im happy with on white.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning, very glassy :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Cheers guys, sorry I forgot to write which products I used, will update it when I get back to the laptop!

LSP was wolfs body wrap 3 layers, finish and beading/sheeting was fantastic but after 3 weeks it's already starting to fade, I'm not using the dedicated shampoo instead I use G-Wash maybe that's my problem!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work mate - looks incredibly fresh!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Russ, yeah I'm very happy with it! Keeping the white on white clean is a melter though lol!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Superb result!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks stunning Adrian:argie: , keen to see what you used for polishing stage


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks great mate crackin job


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks box fresh again ,nice work.....reminds me though,I really need to tackle my interior properly


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks really good mate, what steam cleaner you use ?


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Looking very well lad! Top job! Love the rims. :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

What steam cleaner/wet vac did you use please mate?


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone 



bigslippy said:


> Looks stunning Adrian:argie: , keen to see what you used for polishing stage


Thanks, Sorry mate should have said, varied between 3M EFC, Menzerna P085 rd3.02, And Menzerna Super Finish.



R0B said:


> Looks box fresh again ,nice work.....reminds me though,I really need to tackle my interior properly


Cheers, I love doing my interior, nothing like a fresh inside and I always get compliments on how clean the inside is as well as the outside.



Chrissyronald said:


> Looks really good mate, what steam cleaner you use ?





VenomUK said:


> What steam cleaner/wet vac did you use please mate?


Cheers dude, Erm, it was that one on eBay that everyone posted about, EIWTECH is the name I think but not 100% on that. type in like 1500W Steam Cleaner to find it.

The wet vac was just a George.

:detailer:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Great work on a rather nice motor


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Good work

cracking car


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great work fella, one of the nicest vxr's about.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Cheers guys  Appreciate that Michael


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic buddy, shame these things can't handle.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Stunning is the words, love the car.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Stunning is the words, love the car.


Cheers mate, I'm well happy with it!



Scrim-1- said:


> Looks fantastic buddy, shame these things can't handle.


Haha don't I just know it! Cheers mate!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking good, nice work buddy :thumb:


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Cracking job on her OP! 

Fancy one of these VXR's at some point.:car:


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks fantastic, much better than out the factory :thumb:

I am another who doesn't like the standard wheels. If I had a Burg I'd probably have those ones or the diamond cut version of my 19s.


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Looking great.Really need to give mine a good cleaning.still got a hosepipe ban here which dont help.

Nothing wrong with the handling.....................unless your Jeremy Clarkson :wall:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## ben.uk (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice car. Hopefully I'll see it sometime around the roads of NI!


----------



## SJW_OCD (Dec 30, 2009)

Top job pal


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

awesome job mate. Looks very nice!

Chris.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Adrian Convery said:


> Cheers dude, Erm, it was that one on eBay that everyone posted about, EIWTECH is the name I think but not 100% on that. type in like 1500W Steam Cleaner to find it.
> 
> The wet vac was just a George.
> 
> :detailer:


Cheers, Could you double check the name please and possible to chuck a quick pic of it please so I know what it looks like please? Be very greatful. :thumb:


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Did you tape over the chequers when you machine polished your car ? just a bit worried when i do mine incase they come off lol


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks decent mate goo work . the Revolution's look the nuts on your Burg, much better than standard :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking stunning.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work, i also much prefer those wheels to the OE ones, as said before i think they're too fussy for the car, but these look mega!
I love the shine that Body Wrap gives to white, looks superb!


----------



## Mr.Mint (Nov 12, 2009)

Very nice Adrian.

I see your taking after your dad with a love for nice motors. 

Great work!


----------



## gogglesVXR (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice pal! Lukin well. Did your friend ever buy a burg?! Think you'd gave him my number that time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great job, it looks very nice :thumb:.


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

So beautiful car and great work too.
To be honest I like house and surrounding area too


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

AWESOME!! i love it!!!
nick.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent work, looks great, bet the wheels are a lot easier to clean than the multispokes!


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Great job as always Adrian.


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Cheers everyone really appreciate all the kind words 



Otter Smacker said:


> Cracking job on her OP!
> 
> Fancy one of these VXR's at some point.:car:


I would definitely recommend it mate, they are a fantastic car!!



MattJ VXR said:


> Looks fantastic, much better than out the factory :thumb:
> 
> I am another who doesn't like the standard wheels. If I had a Burg I'd probably have those ones or the diamond cut version of my 19s.


I don't like your wheels on burgs but I love them on Arden blue! I think they are ok, but I definitely prefer the Revo's!



rapala said:


> Looking great.Really need to give mine a good cleaning.still got a hosepipe ban here which dont help.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the handling.....................unless your Jeremy Clarkson :wall:


Haha get it out anyway sure it's been nothing but rain, f*** that carry on! Hmm they are ok, not as bad as he made it out to be, but when you sit in a GTi you do notice the difference!



ben.uk said:


> Nice car. Hopefully I'll see it sometime around the roads of NI!


Yeah I don't go to too many cruises or car shows but I do be about the odd place if the weather is good!



rapala said:


> Did you tape over the chequers when you machine polished your car ? just a bit worried when i do mine incase they come off lol


Yup just taped them all up 



Lupostef said:


> Looks decent mate goo work . the Revolution's look the nuts on your Burg, much better than standard :thumb:


Cheers Stef, yeah me too so much so that I Havnt even tried on my standard wheels yet lol.



JBirchy said:


> Great work, i also much prefer those wheels to the OE ones, as said before i think they're too fussy for the car, but these look mega!
> I love the shine that Body Wrap gives to white, looks superb!


Yeah sealants definitely seem to be the only thing to use for white, much better finish!



Mr.Mint said:


> Very nice Adrian.
> 
> I see your taking after your dad with a love for nice motors.
> 
> Great work!


Yeah mate he definitely played a part in that, he used to be a mechanic when he was my age and has just passed a lot of knowledge and passion on to me. We are considering building an E30 soon! Just want to find a perfect shell and then put an e39 m5 engine or something into it. Possibly respray in an individual colour such like atlantis blue but its all talk atm!



gogglesVXR said:


> Very nice pal! Lukin well. Did your friend ever buy a burg?! Think you'd gave him my number that time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah man he never ended up getting one, he ended up buying 2 leons and a type R, said he wants to get into the buying and selling as it seems to be picking up a bit and he does some transport work in England so he gets cars taken back over for free with him so he can make a good turn at it!



RobDon said:


> Excellent work, looks great, bet the wheels are a lot easier to clean than the multispokes!


Haha you're right, they would be a nightmare, love how I can keep the revos clean right to the back as well.



Sparky160 said:


> Great job as always Adrian.


Thanks Mark


----------

